# Wie am günstigsten den Erdaushub entsorgen?



## Jochen_K (30. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

Nachdem ich im letzten Jahr umgezogen bin und die Arbeiten im Haus abgeschlossen sind, möchten wir nun in Kürze das neue Teichprojekt angehen.
Was mir jedoch diesmal einiges Kopfzerbrechen macht ist der Abtransport und die Entsorgung von dem ganzen Erdaushub.
Bei meinem letzten Teich hatte ich das Glück, dass mein Nachbar ca. 80% der Erde abgenommen hat. Somit bräuchte ich diese nur über den Zaun zu Baggern.
Nun müsste ich diese wenn ihr keine bessere Idee habt per kleinem Radlader oder ähnlichem Gerät (müsste ich mieten oder fremd vergeben) in Container verladen und abtransportieren lassen was gefühlt recht teuer ist.
Es geht um ca. 40-50m3....

Gibt es dazu irgendwelche Ideen den Krempel günstiger los zu werden auf die ich noch nicht gekommen bin?
Freue mich über eure Anregungen.

Danke und Gruß 
Jochen


----------



## Lion (30. März 2019)

hallo Jochen,
ein Inserat in der Örtlichen Zeitung:

"Anfüllerde kostenlos abzugeben"

Evtl. benötigt ein Häuslebauer diese.
VG. Lion

 oder ein Loch graben und sie dort hineinwerfen


----------



## troll20 (30. März 2019)

Hallo Jochen,
  da ich nicht weis von wo du kommst ist die Beantwortung der Frage  recht schwierig. 
Bedenke jedoch, das Volumen vom Erdreich erhöht sich ca. um Faktor 3.

Je nach örtlichen Gegebenheiten wird in der nähe evtl. gebaut bzw.  sie sind fertig und müssen noch Erdreich auffüllen?
Kompostanlagen nehmen manchmal auch gerne Boden an, zum drunter mischen. Da kommt es aber immer auf die Zusammensetzung und auf evtl. kontaminierungen an


----------



## Wetterleuchten (30. März 2019)

Hi Jochen, 

kommt darauf an wo du wohnst. In unserem Landkreis z. B. gibt es eine Aushubbörse auf der Internetseite der Abfallentsorgung. Ruf doch mal beim zuständigen Abfallamt an und frage, was es in deiner Gegend an Möglichkeiten gibt. Kleinanzeige im Amtsblatt, Sperrmüll etc. wurden ja schon erwähnt.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. März 2019)

ich hatte zum Glück aufgrund des 2400qm2 Grundstück kein Problem sämtlichen Teichaushub der letzten 30 Jahre im Garten unterzubringen

MfG Frank


----------



## Jochen_K (30. März 2019)

Hey ihr lieben,

Nach einer Bodenbörse hatte ich hier bei uns (Viersen NRW) schon mal gesucht aber nichts gefunden...
Hab’s mal bei EBay in die Kleinanzeigen gesetzt, mal schauen wer sich da meldet.

Frank, Danke das hilft mir sehr ;-)


----------



## Michael H (30. März 2019)

Hallo

Mir fällt dazu nur Hochbeet ein ....
Wird halt ein großes bzw. hohes Beet ...


----------



## Jochen_K (30. März 2019)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Mir fällt dazu nur Hochbeet ein ....
> Wird halt ein großes bzw. hohes Beet ...



Mein Frauchen möchte in der Tat eines haben, aber ob es sooo groß werden soll....
Ich denke sie hat da eine andere Größenvorstellung


----------



## Tottoabs (30. März 2019)

Sattel ca.10 m³ kostet bei uns so um 165 Euro


----------



## Jochen_K (31. März 2019)

Moin Totto,

Da wäre ich happy, ich hab mal nachgesehen, 7m3 Container für 310€... bei uns 
Allerdings bekomme ich einen Sattel mit meinem Minibagger nicht beladen, da bräuchte ich einen „richtigen“ Bagger.


----------



## Tottoabs (31. März 2019)

Frage mal bei einem kleinen Erdbauer, die haben meist so 16 to Radbagger und entsorgen auch den Boden.....also die welche auch die Baugruben für Einfamilienhäuser ausheben. Vielleicht mach einer auch mal einen Teich.


----------



## Biotopfan (1. Apr. 2019)

Hei, was manchmal sehr schön aussieht, ist, wenn man hinter dem Teich einen kleinen Hügel modellieren, der sich um den Teich rumschmiegt.
Den hübsch bepflanzen, mit Pflanzen, die kaum arbeit machen.
Ich weiß halt nicht, wieviel Platz Du um den Teich rum hast?
So platt auf dem Grundstück is ja auch langweilig ;-)
Oder irgendeiner andern Ecke auf dem Grundstück Struktur verleihen?
zb. einen Sitzplatz, bei dem der Erdhügel im Hintergrund mit Bruchsteinen abgefangen wird...
Einen Windschutzhügel, neben dem Teich und dazwischen Liegestühle, um den Ausblick zu genießen...Mach doch mal Fotos vom Gelände...
VG Monika


----------



## Jochen_K (1. Apr. 2019)

Hallo Monika,
Grundsätzlich bietet unser Grundstück aktuell viel Gestaltungsspielraum da ich vor einer Woche den furchtbaren Altbestand an Buschwerk ausgebaggert habe. Somit ist fast die gesamte Fläche auf der Zeichnung Acker....
Ganz links vor der Garage steht ein wunderschöner alter Kirschbaum, schräg daneben bzw. „Oben“ in der Zeichnung ein 4,5m Trampolin. Dann kommt oben fast mittig neben dem Trampolin eine Pflanzecke mit einer schönen kleinen Kugelweide wo jetzt noch ein kleiner __ Ahorn gepflanzt wurde, davon kann ich morgen mal Bilder machen.
Aktuell kann ich nur „Baustellenbilder“ vom Teichbereich beisteuern.
Ich hoffe man blickt bei den Bildern durch, sie sind halt zu verschiedenen Zeiten aufgenommen worden.
Bei den letzten beiden Bildern stehe ich sozusagen „im“ Teich ;-)
Die ersten vier sind aktuell vom Teichbereich, zwischen den Teich und vor die Zäune wollte ich Bambus und Gräser setzen.
Der Ring den meine Holde zusammen klöppelt ist ein Teil vom Trampolin was nun etwas weiter rechts im Boden eingelassen ist.


----------



## Jochen_K (7. Apr. 2019)

Hier nochmal aktuelle Bilder vom Teichbereich und dem „verlängerten“ Umland.

Dort wo jetzt die Kugelweide steht wird noch hübsch gepflanzt. Von dort an am Zaun, vorbei am Trampolin bis zum Ende des Grundstücks wird eine Buchenhecke gepflanzt.
Vielleicht habt ihr ja noch kreative Ideen wie Monika angeregt hat, wie man mit dem Aushub zusätzlich gestalten könnte?
Ich will zum Geier keine 3000,- € zahlen um den Aushub los zu werden, das geht mir völlig gegen den Strich...


----------



## Alfii147 (7. Apr. 2019)

Ich fühle mit dir, habe auch an die 30 Kubik entsorgen müssen, habe um die 1600 € gezahlt.
Musste aber alles als Bauschutt abrechnen, bei uns kam da keine wirkliche Erde raus


----------



## DbSam (7. Apr. 2019)

Jochen_K schrieb:


> Ich will zum Geier keine 3000,- € zahlen um den Aushub los zu werden, das geht mir völlig gegen den Strich...


Na ja, dann kannst Du Dir halt keinen Teich bauen.
Denn auf Deinen "3 Quadratmetern" kannst Du diese Menge nicht sinnvoll verbringen, ohne Dir letztendlich pflegetechnisch selbst ins Knie zu schießen. Das wird alles auf Krampf hinaus laufen.
Oder Du nimmst Deinen Kindern den Platz zum Spielen und legst dort eine Halde an.
Oder Du hörst Dich in Deiner Gegend nach einer besseren Abnahmestelle um.

Von @troll20, @Wetterleuchten und @Tottoabs hast Du aus meiner Sicht schon die für Deine Gegebenheiten besten Vorschläge bekommen.
Um den Vorschlag von @Biotopfan sinnvoll umzusetzen, musst Du Dir noch ein paar Quadratmeter Fläche dazu kaufen. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Alfii147 (7. Apr. 2019)

Oder du baust dir einen Hochteich und sparst die hälfte an Erdaushub


----------



## DbSam (7. Apr. 2019)

Na ja, aber Hochteiche sind halt zumeist eher nur Fischpools und keine Gartenteiche.
Ansonsten gebe ich Dir recht.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Alfii147 (7. Apr. 2019)

Nicht unbedingt, kleine Flachzone eingebaut (was übrigens wieder Aushub spart) - dieser Bereich z.B. 30-50 cm tief, kann man gut bepflanzen.
Hatte ich damals anfänglich bei meinem Hochteich auch, in der rechten hinteren Ecke (__ Schilf - __ Iris - __ Wasserminze & 2 große Seerosen hatte ich auch).

Hier mal ein Beispiel Bild, aus seiner Blütezeit..


----------



## Biotopfan (9. Apr. 2019)

Hei, das Grundstück is ja doch etwas platt, wenn ich das soo mal sagen darf.
Da könnte man schon etwas von der Erde nehmen um, Beete zu modelieren.
Zb. hinter dem Teich einen nach links und rechts auslaufenden Wall.
Oder auch in den Ecken des Grundstücks. So das man hintendran noch vorbeilaufen kann, um etwas zu pflegen. Dann wenige Sträucher draufsetzen, die nicht zu wuchtig werden, und darum dann __ Bodendecker oder Blühstauden.
Auch Mäuerchen bauen und dann darin die Erde verstecken und anpflanzen ginge gut.
Oder etwas entfernt Hochbeete für etwas Gemüse anlegen.
Is jetzt nicht soo der Brüller aber hier hab ich die ganze Erde untergebracht von meinem wenigen Aushub..is aber auch nur ein etwa 30cm Hügelchen..unter der Kaskade ist die meiste Erde..das war vorher auch platt...
Genauso wie man sich wundert, wieviel Erde man aus so einem Loch rausholt, wundert man sich, wieviel solche Hügel oder Erdwälle wegschlucken...
 
So sah das wenige Tage nach dem Wasser einfüllen aus. Die Folie hab ich erst paar Wochen später abgeschnitten, falls das Wasser sie noch mehr in das Loch zieht...und den Wall dann bepflanzt. Innerhalb der Folie mit Sumpfpflanzen und außerhalb mit passenden Stauden. Dazwischen Kies so, das man den Übergang zwischen Folie und außerhalb nicht sieht.

 
So dann etwas später...
Die Kaskade 
Ich hab nur einen kleinen Teich, hab aber die ganze Erde außenrum  untergebracht.
Ich weiß jetzt nicht, wie ich diese Zierhügel in den Grundstücksecken beschreiben soll...einfach wie ein ungleichschenkliches Dreieck von der Bodenfläche und da die Erde sanft auslaufen lassen. Auf den höchsten Punkt zb. eine Kupferfelsenbirne, dazu __ Azaleen und als Unterpflanzung Geranium. Das wäre was pflegeleiches.
VG Monika


----------



## ralph_hh (15. Apr. 2019)

Als wir gebaut haben, haben wir hinterher einen Garten anlegen lassen. Da wurde im Baugebiet munter Mutterboden mal besorgt, mal entsorgt. Wer immer den lagert, verdient zweimal. Aber so teuer war das nicht, Mutterboden ist da preiswert. Kommt also sehr darauf an, was Du da ausbaggerst.

Ich hab das mit dem Teich bei mir so gelöst, dass ich den hinten von einer Steinmauer eingefasst habe und dahinter einen Hügel angeschüttet hab, den ich begrünen werde. Aber Du willst den Teich ja offenbar bis direkt an die Grundstücksgrenze setzen.


----------



## Biotopfan (16. Apr. 2019)

Hei, wenn an der Grundstücksgrenze ein Zaun ist, würde ich einen begehbaren Streifen lassen...manchmal muß man doch ans Ufer ran, von außen...
VG Monika


----------



## Tomy26 (16. Apr. 2019)

@Jochen_K  du hast eine PN


----------

